# Plywood Slingshot



## WishBone

Made this slingshot the other day from some scrap birch plywood and downrigger tubing I found at a local sporting goods store. The tubing measures the same as 4070.

The tubing is held with two slots on the side of the fork and has about a 30" draw. The slots make it easy to adjust the tubing length or swap another pouch/tube set that is doubled 3060.

I wrap the tabs on the sides of the pouch and push into the tubing and wrap again with linen string. I don't like the holes punched in the pouch and want the bands to look neat.
Took about an hour to make and is 5.5" tall by 4" wide.

Have shot it a little before work and it has a lot of potential once it learns how to be shot.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Nice job there, gotta get to makin some myself...


----------



## All Buns Glazing

ERMERGHERD!!!!
Nice tube setup, man! I've been thinking about the best method for attaching single tubes OTF/TTF. That looks really good. How many shots have you put through it, my concerns would be
a) snapping off that tab







the bands working themselves out of that groove.

Do they work themselves out like bands tend to do on the whammo?


----------



## Sean

Nice slingshot and photo. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## WishBone

Thanks! The tube holds on to the tab very well. I made a test piece before trying it on the real thing. It was a single tube with a patch of leather attached to the tab. It sat on my desk for a week and I was constantly pulling and snapping it. Holds like a champ. the tab flares out and creates a "knob" when rolled and pshed in the tube with needle nose plyers.

The grooves hold great also. They are pretty tight. You have to pull the tube a ways to get it to fit. Could alway push a smal knot of leather in the tube to rest in the bend between the grooves, if it becomes a problem. Haven't seen them work out yet. I cut a little notch on the bend area on the fork for the tube to nest in also.


----------



## NaturalFork

Looks awesome! Great work.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I demand up close and comprehensive photographs of that attachment method without bands - I think you're onto a winner here for an attachment method for my next shooter.


----------



## Imperial

All Buns Glazing said:


> I demand up close and comprehensive photographs of that attachment method without bands - I think you're onto a winner here for an attachment method for my next shooter.


its like the old wham-o, but the slits are on the side instead of the top .


----------



## All Buns Glazing

That's what I thought, but the whammo tends to slip up over time, and mr fancy pants is reporting it's not







I guess if you make it into a "knob", or perhaps cut them on an angle, it wouldn't be a problem, but I'd still love to see pictures of it without the bands!


----------



## WishBone

This is what it look like close up. I'd never seen a Wham-O before. Did an image search and, yes, pretty much like that but on the sides.


----------



## pop shot

Very nice!


----------



## WishBone

I think this works better with tubing than with bands. Tube pushes against the walls of the groove. (That sounds like some kind of speach therapy exercise.)


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Awesome, thanks mate.


----------



## treefork

Very nice Rvogel! Love the attachment method. Welcome to the forum.


----------

